# Flight Suits



## Snow White (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Well, I bought Edie-Bird a flight suit so she could waltz around the house with me. I was wondering how everyone else who has one likes it? We really like ours. It took awhile to get into it. My husband (who was observing from the yard) told me it looked like world war 3 going on. She was up, down, laying, standing with feathers flying. When all was said and done 5 minutes later we had a grand time. She stayed on my shoulder practically the whole time as we enjoyed sitting out in the sun together. We also went for walks. With the leash attachment, I was able to keep her where she should be. Boy when we walked into the kitchen where her cage is she was quite adamant about getting back in her "house" and napped for about an hour.

Clean-up was easy (just take out the bird diaper and throw it away) and it took seconds to wash the suit.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Snow White,

Thank you for sharing the first experience with a flight suit. Sounds like a wonderful experience. Was she tired of it at all after an hour, agitated, or try to pick at it?

I was just wondering, since I tried the bird leash on Skye, he was fine with it until an hour and a half later, and then he began to try to pick it off with his beak. He was so preoccupied trying to get it off, he forgot what was going on around him.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Flight Suit too...*

Mr. Squeaks has an X-Large. Went through quite a time trying to find one that would fit him. Cage World, just down the street, sells them and according to the size chart, pigeons are in the X-Wide size. Well, FIVE sizes later...  Of course, Mr. Squeaks weighs 1.03 and is a BIG (not fat according to the Vet) racing homing pigeon.

Usually, I put it on him several hours a day. Mr. Squeaks cannot fly due to removal of his right wing flight feathers. While he doesn't like the suit and does pick at it alot, he will tolerate. I'm getting better and better at "suiting" him up! I think the suits are just dandy and they SURE do cut down the "pick-ups" (otherwise known as my Pigeon Poop Pick-up exercises)  

I don't have a "disposable" diaper. I just dump the poops and wash the suit. DANDY INVENTION!!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

All you need for a pigeon diaper is one of those thin "light day" peri pads with adhesive side. Just cut to the size needed, remove protective strip from adhesive and stick birdie diaper in to suit before placing suit on your pigeon.
Daryl


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

how does the leash/harness thing work? id love to bring this bird to my mom's house and have him walk around and stuff but i dont want him to fly around if its not pigeon proof.

im totally getting my bird the suit though. he is a pretty big bird. should i get the Wide suit or wide plus or Extra large????


----------



## Snow White (Jul 27, 2005)

*I'm back*

Sorry I've taken so long to reply. I'm on vacation right now and there are soooo many things to do around the house (what else it new). I became distracted with my laundry room which needed a good clean out and organization. 

Hi Teesa, Edie did become tired out it after about an hour. She really didn't pick at it too much. I think she enjoyed her experience. Well, will know more today since I plan on using it again today. My bird did take an X-wide. The people at Avian Fashions/Flightquarters Flightline were great. They actually called me when I gave her weight (400 grams) and said the wide was too small. They sent an X-wide which fits fine. 

Daryl is right about the diapers. When I ordered my flight suit, I ordered the package deal which is the suit, an anchor lease (fits in the flight suit with velcro) and it came with 24 birdie diapers. The minute I opened the box I knew what the diapers were (imagine that). I found I had to cut mine down a bit to fit the small suit. Wow, Mr. Squeeks is in a extra large. What a big boy! Does he like to sit on you or just tear around your house?

Hey badbird. Try the flightsuit (came it two days) with the anchor lease. It works better than the feather teather I tried (talk about looking stupid in front of your bird-I couldn;t figure it out yet). You'll probably have to order on line like I did as they only place close I could find that have the suits was in Rockford (unless you're up that way). And in a word it is.....dandy!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*More Flight Suit input...*

I was quite fortunate to have a store down the street that sells them. When I found that the Wide was too small, I called the company. Instead of weight, they wanted measurements: base of neck to vent and under wing chest circumference. They said I needed an X-Wide. Back to the store, returned Wide but accidently picked up an X-Wide +, which I didn't discover until I got home. The store was out of the X-Wide so I was going to wait until the gal who does the ordering returned from vacation! 

Meanwhile, my friend stopped by and talked me into trying on the X-Wide +. I was shocked - too small! Soooo, BACK to the store, return X-Wide + and grabbed an X-Large even tho the next size was an X-Wide Long (didn't need longer , just bigger! Voila, SUCCESS! 

Getting Squeaks in his suit is pretty easy, once I get his feet situated. The straps go up and over the wing shoulders. I pull his good wing through and then velcro. Make sure his bad wing is free and we're ready to go. He doesn't wear the suit all the time, just a few hours a day or every other day especially when I put him on the couch and when he's on the bed taking a snooze with me. It's TERRIFIC! He does pick at the suit unless I or something else distracts him.

His suit is red and looks striking against his Blue Bar coloring. I tell him that he's quite the handsome bird - as if his ego needs any more stroking!  His size is one reason for his "attitude" and dominance over the cats. He just oozes "don't mess with me!" Gram scales? He would probably break it!  

I'm sure that if the suit is fitted properly, most pigeons will accept wearing it. Using treats and taking it slow should help. The company is very good about returns.

Thanks, Daryl, for the disposable diaper suggestions. The store didn't have any - mmmm, maybe I should suggest that they order some...


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

so if i have a larger pigeon i should try Extra Large instead of Wide or Wide +?

thanks.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*IMO, the only way...*

...is to try one on. Here is the web site I found helpful plus their toll free number. As you know, I was told X-Wide but ended up X-Large. While the X-Large is probably a little roomy, it seems to do just fine and is not too tight for him (they also give suggestions so you will know if it's too tight. Of course, when I put on one that was too small, there was NO doubt! LOL)

www.flightquarters.com and 888-412-7667

Hope this helps! Good luck!


----------

